
Ask HN: What are good performance metrics for System Administrators? - crankylinuxuser
This has come up in the company I work for. Other teams have metrics (QA tests made, dev stores completed, etc). System administration seems to be devoid of any decent metrics to show our contribution.<p>How are other administrators showing to upper management that they are doing their job, and doing it well?
======
cimmanom
Uptime

